# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  بدبختی جدید : تو هر رشته ایی دیپلم داشته باشی فقط کنکور همون رو میتونی بدی !

## drheydari

سلام دوستان 
حقیقت داره که میگن یه طرحی توی مجلس بردن که هر کسی که مثلا رشته اش ریاضی باشه فقط بتونه کنکور ریاضی بده 
و هر کسی که تجربی باشه هم کنکور تجربی بتونه بده ؟ 
یعنی واقعا این تصویب میشه ؟ 
من بدبخت میشم که  :Yahoo (2): 
نمیشه یه سال صبر کنن ؟؟ 
کسی اعتراضی نداره ؟!

----------


## samsam

منبع ؟

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

کاملا درسته ما تجربیا چ گناهی کردیم که تا سال چهارم ریاضی خوندین بعد رتبه یکمون باید از رشته ریاضی باشه؟؟عدالته

----------


## kia77

چرا؟؟
اتفاقا به نفع کسایی میشه که حداقل 1 سال رشته تجربی درس خوندن!
اینجوری جلوی دانشجویان مهندسی و پشت های تجربی که دیپ ریاضی داشتن گرفته میشه

----------


## مديسا

آره متاسفانه ، هيچ فكري پشتش نبوده ، خيلي ها ديپلم  مجدد رفتن يه رشته ديگه گرفتن به اميد اينكه معدلشون بره بالا

----------


## مديسا

شما به نظرم برو يه مدرسه ثبت نام كن متفرقه شهريور امتحان بدي اون رشته اي كه ميخواي شركت كني ديپلمشو بگير اگه ٩٧ اي هستي

----------


## kia77

> شما به نظرم برو يه مدرسه ثبت نام كن متفرقه شهريور امتحان بدي اون رشته اي كه ميخواي شركت كني ديپلمشو بگير اگه ٩٧ اي هستي


خب اگه طرح جدی باشه بنظرم همه جوانب در نظر گرفته میشه. هدایت تحصیلی و ...

----------


## Petrichor

احتمالا برای کم کردن تعداد داوطلبای کنکور تجربیه .
میشه دورش زد راحت

----------


## Masoume

چ قانون خوبی فقط حیف دیر ب فکر افتادن :Yahoo (21):  نسل کنکور تموم شد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirsolhjoo


کاملا درسته ما تجربیا چ گناهی کردیم که تا سال چهارم ریاضی خوندین بعد رتبه یکمون باید از رشته ریاضی باشه؟؟عدالته


چه ربطی داره عزیز من
عٌرضه شو داشته رتبه 1 شده شما هم میتونی برو رتبه 1 شو
همینجوریشم با یه دیپلم مجدد میشه قانون رو دور زد
 کسی که بخواد واقعا کنکور تجربی بده یه ماه صرف دیپلمیش میکنه تموم میشه ! میاد به سوابق دیپلم جدیدش ثبت نام میکنه !*

----------


## revenger

*میشه منبعی لینکی چیزی ارائه کنید؟ حالا از ما که خوشبختانه گذشت ولی خیلی بعیده یه چنین طرح احمقانه ای رو تصویب کنن.اصن فکرکنم خلاف قانون اساسیه که میگه دولت موظفه امکانات تحصیلات عالی رو برای همه ایرانیان فراهم کنه و ربطی به نوع دیپلمش نداره.طرف دوست داشته دیپلم ریاضی بگیره وبیاد کنکور تجربی بده به هیچ کس ربطی نداره.
فرضا اگرم بخوان اینو تصویب کنن احتمالا واسه نظام جدید باشه نه ما.ینی از 98 به بعد.تازه بازم فکرنکنم شورای نگهبان تاییدش کنه*

----------


## drheydari

> منبع ؟


یکی از دوستان !

----------


## drheydari

> کاملا درسته ما تجربیا چ گناهی کردیم که تا سال چهارم ریاضی خوندین بعد رتبه یکمون باید از رشته ریاضی باشه؟؟عدالته


نخیر چی چی درسته برادر من
به اجبار بردن ما رو تو ریاضی چرا ؟؟ چون ظرفیت ریاضی کم بود باید پر میشد تا آبروی مدرسه حفظ شه :/
من چه گناهی کردم خب ..

----------


## drheydari

> شما به نظرم برو يه مدرسه ثبت نام كن متفرقه شهريور امتحان بدي اون رشته اي كه ميخواي شركت كني ديپلمشو بگير اگه ٩٧ اي هستي


میشه یعنی ؟ حالا ببینیم تصویب میشه این طرح .. شاید اصلا شایعه اس ...

----------


## -AMiN-

*حالا بگذریم از اینکه بقیه این موضوع رو دوس دارن یا نه !
فعلا طرحه ! قانون نشده که یه سری خوشحالن یه سری میکوبن تو سر خودشون
این طرح تاییدش حماقت و تقریبا بعید*

----------


## drheydari

> *میشه منبعی لینکی چیزی ارائه کنید؟ حالا از ما که خوشبختانه گذشت ولی خیلی بعیده یه چنین طرح احمقانه ای رو تصویب کنن.اصن فکرکنم خلاف قانون اساسیه که میگه دولت موظفه امکانات تحصیلات عالی رو برای همه ایرانیان فراهم کنه و ربطی به نوع دیپلمش نداره.طرف دوست داشته دیپلم ریاضی بگیره وبیاد کنکور تجربی بده به هیچ کس ربطی نداره.
> فرضا اگرم بخوان اینو تصویب کنن احتمالا واسه نظام جدید باشه نه ما.ینی از 98 به بعد.تازه بازم فکرنکنم شورای نگهبان تاییدش کنه*


خدا کند اینگونه باشد ... 
وگرنه من کلی پول واسه کتاب تجربی دادم .. و همه کتاب های ریاضی ام رو فروختم .

----------


## tabrizcity

> میشه یعنی ؟ حالا ببینیم تصویب میشه این طرح .. شاید اصلا شایعه اس ...


*خب برادر من وقتی هنوز نمیدونی شایه اس یا حقیقته چرا میای تایک میزنی مرض داری؟ 
اصلا گیریم که قانون کردن از دست کاری بر میاد؟ الا اعصاب همه داغونه ماشالله هر روز یه مزخرفات جدید تو تاپیکا هم میشنویم
در ضمن وقتی سال دوم دبیرستان بودم باز هم همچین چیزی می گفتن ولی نشد به احتمال زیاد برای نظام جدید باشه در ضمن وقتی یه طرحی میرسه تو مجلس خبر گذاری ها اعلام می کنن وقتی یکم تحقیق کنی می فهمی دوستت میخواسته فقط حالتو بگیره*

----------


## Alir3zaa

میخواسته سر به سرت بذاره

----------


## BlackRose

نمیدونم حقیقت داشته باشه یا نه ولی امیدوارم داشته باشه ، وضع رشته تجربی خیلی بد شده ؛ با این روش جلوی این وضعیت ناگواری که پیش اومده رو تا حدی میگیرن

----------


## drheydari

> نمیدونم حقیقت داشته باشه یا نه ولی امیدوارم داشته باشه ، وضع رشته تجربی خیلی بد شده ؛ با این روش جلوی این وضعیت ناگواری که پیش اومده رو تا حدی میگیرن


شما بهانه نیار 
کم کاری خودت رو به زیاد بودن شرکت کننده های تجربی نذار 
مفتی کسی توی کنکور قبول نمیشه .

----------


## artim

> شما بهانه نیار 
> کم کاری خودت رو به زیاد بودن شرکت کننده های تجربی نذار 
> مفتی کسی توی کنکور قبول نمیشه .


شما الان صبر کنی شونصد تا نظر موافق و مخالف هر کس بنا به سود خودش اعلام میکنه
تاپیک زدی که استرس برا خودت و بقیه درست کنی یا کل کل کنی برادر؟؟؟
اگه خبری باشه اعلام میشه
تمام

----------


## drheydari

> *خب برادر من وقتی هنوز نمیدونی شایه اس یا حقیقته چرا میای تایک میزنی مرض داری؟ 
> اصلا گیریم که قانون کردن از دست کاری بر میاد؟ الا اعصاب همه داغونه ماشالله هر روز یه مزخرفات جدید تو تاپیکا هم میشنویم
> در ضمن وقتی سال دوم دبیرستان بودم باز هم همچین چیزی می گفتن ولی نشد به احتمال زیاد برای نظام جدید باشه در ضمن وقتی یه طرحی میرسه تو مجلس خبر گذاری ها اعلام می کنن وقتی یکم تحقیق کنی می فهمی دوستت میخواسته فقط حالتو بگیره*


قشنگ بخون چیزی رو که نوشتم
گفتم حقیقت داره ؟ سوال کردم :/

----------


## BlackRose

> شما بهانه نیار 
> کم کاری خودت رو به زیاد بودن شرکت کننده های تجربی نذار 
> مفتی کسی توی کنکور قبول نمیشه .


میدونم :Yahoo (76):  من برام مهم نیست قبول شدن و نشدن
ولی این وضعیت امار بالای شرکت کنندگان فاجعه ای به بیار میاره که درست کردنش کار سختیه  :Yahoo (4): )*
این منطقی هست که هرکسی کنکور چیزی رو بده که دیپلم رو همون رشته گرفتن
در ضمن ؛ شما پرکاری کن قبول شی
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mina_77

> چ قانون خوبی فقط حیف دیر ب فکر افتادن نسل کنکور تموم شد


اگه قبلا بود 
پشت کنکوری نبودیم عشقم  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.amp98

اولا وقتی هنوز یه منبع رسمی اعلام نکردید خواهشا این تایپیک ها رو نزنید. چرا خوشتون میاد واسه بچه ها رعب و وحشت ایجاد کنید؟
دوما به نظرم قانون خوبی نیست چون بعضی مدارس دانش آموزا رو به زور میفرستن ریاضی. اونا باید چیکار کنن؟
سوما.......( این بماند :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## artim

> میدونم من برام مهم نیست قبول شدن و نشدن
> ولی این وضعیت امار بالای شرکت کنندگان فاجعه ای به بیار میاره که درست کردنش کار سختیه )*
> این منطقی هست که هرکسی کنکور چیزی رو بده که دیپلم رو همون رشته گرفتن
> در ضمن ؛ شما پرکاری کن قبول شی


اگر اینطوره که باید ارشد هم بگن هر کس فلان لیسانس رو داره همون ارشد لیسانسش رو باید بخونه  رشته ای هم که فرضا ارشد یا دکتر نداره فرد باید به همون مدرک قبلش بسنده کنه

----------


## ZAPATA

ابلهان گویند کین افسانه را

خط بکش زیرا دروغست و خطا

----------


## Egotist

قابل توجه دوستان
بهمن 94 سنجش بیانیه ای داد که دیپلم مجدد ها باید از دیپلم اولیشون تو کنکور استفاده کنن
اون قانون پابرجاس هنوز !
از ما گذشت
برای بعدیا خوب شد
+
بعید میدونم حالا حالاها اجرایی شه
مثلا برای 99  00 اینا اجرایی میشه ک خوبم هست

----------


## Masoume

> اگه قبلا بود 
> پشت کنکوری نبودیم عشقم


قانون رو درست نفهمیدی...من تجربی بودم.
پست پارلو رو بخون: (بااجازه ی پارلو)

قابل توجه دوستان
بهمن 94 سنجش بیانیه ای داد که دیپلم مجدد ها باید از دیپلم اولیشون تو کنکور استفاده کنن
اون قانون پابرجاس هنوز !
از ما گذشت
برای بعدیا خوب شد
+
بعید میدونم حالا حالاها اجرایی شه
مثلا برای 99  00 اینا اجرایی میشه ک خوبم هست

----------


## WickedSick

:Yahoo (4): )))))))))))) خدا رو شاهده, میدونستم دقیقا بعد از کنکور من اینطور طرح ها میاد  :Yahoo (4): )
واقعا بدشانسی رو عشقه... =) کنکور ما که شد همه ریاضی ها اومدن (البته ذره ای از تقصیر هم بر گردن اونا نیست) ولی بعد از کنکور من, این طرح رو زدن :^:

----------


## drheydari

> میدونم من برام مهم نیست قبول شدن و نشدن
> ولی این وضعیت امار بالای شرکت کنندگان فاجعه ای به بیار میاره که درست کردنش کار سختیه )*
> این منطقی هست که هرکسی کنکور چیزی رو بده که دیپلم رو همون رشته گرفتن
> در ضمن ؛ شما پرکاری کن قبول شی


چشم

----------


## tabrizcity

> قابل توجه دوستان
> بهمن 94 سنجش بیانیه ای داد که دیپلم مجدد ها باید از دیپلم اولیشون تو کنکور استفاده کنن
> اون قانون پابرجاس هنوز !
> از ما گذشت
> برای بعدیا خوب شد
> +
> بعید میدونم حالا حالاها اجرایی شه
> مثلا برای 99  00 اینا اجرایی میشه ک خوبم هست


*داش اینجوریام که میگی نیست...!*

----------


## drheydari

> اولا وقتی هنوز یه منبع رسمی اعلام نکردید خواهشا این تایپیک ها رو نزنید. چرا خوشتون میاد واسه بچه ها رعب و وحشت ایجاد کنید؟
> دوما به نظرم قانون خوبی نیست چون بعضی مدارس دانش آموزا رو به زور میفرستن ریاضی. اونا باید چیکار کنن؟
> سوما.......( این بماند)


آخه باید در جریان باشیم
با این دوما خیلی موافقم.

----------


## masome-alavi

اگه واقعی باشه که عالی میشه :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## tabrizcity

> اگه واقعی باشه که عالی میشه


*شتر در خواب بیند پنبه دانه ، گهی لپ لپ خورد گه دانه دانه* *   معنی:                                  
                                    حسابهای خوش خیالانه پیش خود کردن ، آرزوهای دور و دراز .*

----------


## drheydari

> اگه واقعی باشه که عالی میشه



خخخخ
بگو تنبلم دیگه !! 
بگو نمیتونی با ماهایی که ریاضی رو قوی کردیم رقابت کنی !  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## drheydari

> اگه قبلا بود 
> پشت کنکوری نبودیم عشقم


پیام هاتو پاک کن داروساز . نمیشه بهت پیام داد .  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pMn

*مگه کسی جلوی شمارو گرفته؟ شمام برید رشته ریاضی بخونید بعد کنکور تجربی بدید تا انشاالله نفر اول کنکور تجربی بشید 

مردم چه بهانه هایی میارن  منو به خاطر اینکه زیستم 17 بود انداختن ریاضی :/*

----------


## fardad1

_خیلی هم عالی_

----------


## fardad1

_خب زیست اول دبیرستان17بودی انتظار داری تو تجربی قبول شی؟!_

----------


## drheydari

> _خب زیست اول دبیرستان17بودی انتظار داری تو تجربی قبول شی؟!_


این اصلا دلیل نمیشه
من زیستم رو 20 بودم
ریاضی 16 
همیشه تو راهنمایی هم همینطوری بود .. علوم 20 ریاضی 16 
نه کم . نه زیاد ...
ولی الان ریاضی خوندم و ریاضی رو کردم 19-20 
ممکنه از یه جایی به بعد آدم بخواد پیشرفت کنه ..

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

بازم حاشیه ی بی پایه و اساس، کو منبعش؟

----------


## susba

فکر نمی کنم واقعیت داشته باشه ولی به نظرم طرح خوبیه.واقعا نه تنها انتخاب رشته دانشگاه از بین رفته و انتخاب فقط بین پزشکی و دندان و دارو وجود داره بلکه انتخاب رشته دبیرستان هم از بین رفته و خیلی از کسانی که می خواستن تو دانشگاه رشته های تجربی،انسانی و هنر رو بخونن می رفتن دیپلم ریاضی می گرفتن  و کنکور اون رشته رو می دادن و تعداد رو بالا می بردن و در حق داوطلبای اون رشته اجحاف می شد.
فارغ از این دانش آموزها هم اگه از اول مسیرشون رو مشخص کنن و هی از این شاخه به اون شاخه به خاطر حرف مردم نپرن خیلی بهتره.
به نظر منم فقط باید دانش اموزای یه رشته بتونن توی کنکورش شرکت کنن.
الان کنکور هنر،تعداد داوطلبای خودش ده هزارنفره،تعداد شرکت کننده هاش پنجاه هزارنفر!!!و خیلیا بدون زدن حتی یک دونه تست اختصاصی توی بعضی رشته ها سراسری قبول می شن فقط با سوالات عمومی.حالا لااقل اونایی که تجربی می دن آدم می گه کلی درس خوندن ولی این چی؟فقط با عمومیا میان و قبول می شن.خود هنریا به خاطر کیفیت بسیارپایین تدریس دروس عمومی تو هنرستان عمومی رو پایین می زنن و باید برن آزاد و غیرانتفاعی.خب این خیلی غلطه.

----------


## Egotist

> *داش اینجوریام که میگی نیست...!*


بد جا افتاد برات
ببین دیپلم مجدد اینجوری بود که
طرف مثلا رشتش تجربی بود و معدلش 10
میره دیپلم انسانی مییگره و معدلش 17میشه
بعد میخواد تو تجربی شرکت کنه با دیپ انسانی که سنجش نمیزاره دیگه !: دی
این سرگذشت خودم بود دقیقا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## tabrizcity

> بد جا افتاد برات
> ببین دیپلم مجدد اینجوری بود که
> طرف مثلا رشتش تجربی بود و معدلش 10
> میره دیپلم انسانی مییگره و معدلش 17میشه
> بعد میخواد تو تجربی شرکت کنه با دیپ انسانی که سنجش نمیزاره دیگه !: دی
> این سرگذشت خودم بود دقیقا
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW28JZKh...by=konkurpress
> 
> اینجا توضیح دادن مربوط ب پارگراف دیپلم مجددش


*نه داش من منظورم برای اونایی بود که دیپلم ریاضی یا انسانی دارن بود*

----------


## drheydari

> *نه داش من منظورم برای اونایی بود که دیپلم ریاضی یا انسانی دارن بود*


خب اگه دیپلم تجربی داشته باشی و یه دیپلم دیگه 
بخوای تجربی کنکور بدی باید با اون دیپلم تجربیه شرکت کنی 
اگه نداشته باشی که دیگه حله .. ؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> خب اگه دیپلم تجربی داشته باشی و یه دیپلم دیگه 
> بخوای تجربی کنکور بدی باید با اون دیپلم تجربیه شرکت کنی 
> اگه نداشته باشی که دیگه حله .. ؟


yes bra

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

ای بابا این قانونها که فقط رو کاغذه تا اجرابشه100سال طول داره :Yahoo (4):  بیخیالش بشید ...درگیر حواشی نشید

----------


## MohammadMers

> کاملا درسته ما تجربیا چ گناهی کردیم که تا سال چهارم ریاضی خوندین بعد رتبه یکمون باید از رشته ریاضی باشه؟؟عدالته


نه داش،
عدالت اینه که دکترا ماهی 100 ملیون دربیارن بعد دکترای ریاضی و مهندسی بیکار باشن...
عدالت اینه که چون تو تجربی جا نبوده من باید میرفتم ریاضی...
عدالت اینه که نزارن من نویی شغلمو خودم تعیین کنم...
عدالت اینه که انقد به بکس تجربی رو بدن که فک کنن نعوذ بالله اگه دکتر بشن خدان...
عدالت اینه که منی که عشق الکترونیک دارم و 7 سال وقتمو پاش گذاشتم از ترس بیکاری ول کنم برم تجربی...
عدالت اینه که همه ی نخبه های مملکت تو تجربی باشن تا صنعتمون به آلمان برسه...!
عدالت اینه که فوق دیپلمای تجربی استخدامن ولی مهندسای ریاضی نه...

بینم، بازم از عدالت تعریف میخوای؟  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## rajabph

هععی بابا :Y (698): جوش نزنید.فعلا فقط یه سوراخ موش مونده اونم تجربیه که با این وضع هجوم همه جانبه دانش اموزاعو فارغ التحصیلاعو حتی شاغلا تا چنسال دیگه کارش تمومه :Yahoo (23): والا بخدا طرف شاغله معلمه مهندسه فلانه میاد تجربی میخواد دکتر شه اونم چون میگه پول توشه :Yahoo (23): فک میکنه پزشکی قبول شه مدینه فاضلس :Y (451): بدبخت فک میکنه شربت صلواتیه

----------


## Petrichor

> هععی باباجوش نزنید.فعلا فقط یه سوراخ موش مونده اونم تجربیه که با این وضع هجوم همه جانبه دانش اموزاعو فارغ التحصیلاعو حتی شاغلا تا چنسال دیگه کارش تمومهوالا بخدا طرف شاغله معلمه مهندسه فلانه میاد تجربی میخواد دکتر شه اونم چون میگه پول توشهفک میکنه پزشکی قبول شه مدینه فاضلسبدبخت فک میکنه شربت صلواتیه


چه ربطی داره حاجی  :Yahoo (21):  الان 80 میلیون ایرانی همشون تجربی شرکت کنن تعداد دریافتی و خروجی دانشگاها که بیشتر نمیشه ! تازه دارن کم هم میکنن بعضی جاها  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

_
اولا این لحن صحبتتون خیلی زشته ، بخصوص جایی که دختر حضور داره 

ثانیا گناه ریاضیا که نیست وضع دکترا توی این مملکت خوبه و نون مهندسا آجر ! 
شاید ۱۰ درصد کسایی که از ریاضی به تجربی تغییر رشته میدن بخاطر علاقه به تجربیه

ثالثا کسی که میتونه تحلیلی و گسسته و دیفرانسیل پاس کنه ، مطمــئـن باشید از پس زیست هم بر میاد 

_

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> نه داش،
> عدالت اینه که دکترا ماهی 100 ملیون دربیارن بعد دکترای ریاضی و مهندسی بیکار باشن...
> عدالت اینه که چون تو تجربی جا نبوده من باید میرفتم ریاضی...
> عدالت اینه که نزارن من نویی شغلمو خودم تعیین کنم...
> عدالت اینه که انقد به بکس تجربی رو بدن که فک کنن نعوذ بالله اگه دکتر بشن خدان...
> عدالت اینه که منی که عشق الکترونیک دارم و 7 سال وقتمو پاش گذاشتم از ترس بیکاری ول کنم برم تجربی...
> عدالت اینه که همه ی نخبه های مملکت تو تجربی باشن تا صنعتمون به آلمان برسه...!
> عدالت اینه که فوق دیپلمای تجربی استخدامن ولی مهندسای ریاضی نه...
> 
> بینم، بازم از عدالت تعریف میخوای؟


عدالت اینه که عقل تو سر همه هست و باید موقع انتخاب رشته اون چشماشونو باز کنن و فک نکنن هر کی معدل بالاس باید بره ریاضی
نه اینکه برن ببینن عرضه توی ریاضی ندارن بعد تازه فیلشون یاد هندستون کنه بیان تجربی
بعد که ازشون بپرسی بگن علاقه پنهانم به پزشکی یهو همین چند ساعت پیش جوشید
در ضمن این رشته اسمش کنکور تجربیه نه کنکور پزشکی
این نیست که هر کی از خونه ننش قهر کرد بیاد کنکور بده آقا دکتر خانوم دکتر شه

----------


## Fatemehhhh

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط fardad1


خب زیست اول دبیرستان17بودی انتظار داری تو تجربی قبول شی؟!



مردم چه قیاسایی میکنن  
چه ربطی داره ! 
منم ریاضی نوبت دوم اول دبیرستانم ۱۵ شد ! یه امتحان فوق العاده آسون
اونم بخاطر اینکه دبیر ریاضیمون شیوه ی تدریسش طوری بود که میومد دو تا تمرین از درس جدید حل میکرد کسی هم اجازه نداشت سوالی بپرسه 
بعدشم میرفت مینشست سر جاش میگفت اینم درس جدید جلسه ی بعد امتحان 
اما نمره اول کلاس تو حسابان و دیفرانسیل بودم  
ربطی نداره _

----------


## Neutrophil

> اگه این قانون تصویب بشه باید به مهندسا گفت:
> حالا اگه تخم داری فیلت یاد هندستون بکنه


نظرت چیه یه بمب اتم بندازن رو شهرای بزرگ که یه جمعیت کم شه که شما پزشکی قبول شی؟ 
اونی که بعد مهندسی وقت میزاره و واسه کنکور تجربی میخونه حتی اگه این قانون هم تصویب بشه واسش کاری نداره دیپلم تجربی بگیره... فک میکنی اونی که رتبه زیر 1000 شده واسش دیپلم گرفتن سخته؟!
خودخواهی تون رو بزارین کنار و یاد بگیرین واسه هدفتون تلاش کنین. نه این که دلتون بخواد بقیه متوقف بشن و پشت در بسته بمونن تا شما قبول بشی

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> نظرت چیه یه بمب اتم بندازن رو شهرای بزرگ که یه جمعیت کم شه که شما پزشکی قبول شی؟ 
> اونی که بعد مهندسی وقت میزاره و واسه کنکور تجربی میخونه حتی اگه این قانون هم تصویب بشه واسش کاری نداره دیپلم تجربی بگیره... فک میکنی اونی که رتبه زیر 1000 شده واسش دیپلم گرفتن سخته؟!
> خودخواهی تون رو بزارین کنار و یاد بگیرین واسه هدفتون تلاش کنین. نه این که دلتون بخواد بقیه متوقف بشن و پشت در بسته بمونن تا شما قبول بشی


سوء برداشت تا این حد؟
خود زنی تا این حد؟

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> _
> 
> 
> اولا این لحن صحبتتون خیلی زشته ، بخصوص جایی که دختر حضور داره 
> 
> ثانیا گناه ریاضیا که نیست وضع دکترا توی این مملکت خوبه و نون مهندسا آجر ! 
> شاید ۱۰ درصد کسایی که از ریاضی به تجربی تغییر رشته میدن بخاطر علاقه به تجربیه
> 
> ثالثا کسی که میتونه تحلیلی و گسسته و دیفرانسیل پاس کنه ، مطمــئـن باشید از پس زیست هم بر میاد 
> ...


در مورد اون کلمه از شما و از همچنین از دیگر دوستان معذرت میخام.حق با شماست
اما با بقیه حرفتون موافق نیستم
زیست و ریاضی بحث های متفاوتی هستن
من المپیادی زیست بودم و علاقه ای به غیر ادبیات و زیست توی دروس دبیرستان ندارم
اما ریاضیم زیر خط فقره
خیلی قیاس جالبی نکردین

----------


## WickedSick

یه نکته کوچولو بگم
جوری که من شنیدم ریاضی ها توی تمام دنیا حقوق کمتری نسبت به پزشک ها دارن, البته توی ایران فاصله شون بیشتره.
من حتی اگه برگردم اول امسال و اگه بزارن, مطمعنن تغییر رشته میدم به ریاضی.
تجربیم چیز شاخی نیست :/ ضمنن ریاضیم عرضه میخواد(با عرض معذرت)
اینکه شما دانشگاه آزاد با رتبه 50 هزار قبولی شی بری پول نداره عین پزشکی که آزاد زاهدان باشه  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی اگه خوب بخونی و بری دانشگاه های تاپ, و وقتی رفتی اونور آب اونموقع خیلیم بهتره تا پزشکی

----------


## saj8jad

این چیزی که استارتر محترم شنیده هیچ وقت به قانون تبدیل نمیشه و ایضا تصویب هم نمیشه ، اگر هم بشه خیلی شیک و مجلسی به راحتی آب خوردن میشه دورش زد  

پ.ن 1 : پس الکی بحث نکنید و خون خودتون رو کثیف نکنید  :Yahoo (76): 

پ.ن 2 : در جواب بعضی از بعضیا هم باید عرض کنم که کسی که عرضه و توان انجام کاری رو داشته باشه پس لایق بهترین هاست و حقشه که فیلش یا هندوستون کنه و به بهترین ها برسه  :Yahoo (76):  و ...

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*مطمئن باشید هیچ وقت همچین قانونی تصویب نمیشه , هیچ جای دنیا هیچ محدودیتی واسه ادامه تحصیل وجود نداره , اون کسایی که آرزو میکنن همچین قانونی تصویب بشه مشکل از خودشون و بی عرضه بودن خودشونه , وگرنه تو رتبه های زیر هزار تجربی مگه چند نفر از بچه های ریاضی یا لیسانسه ها هستن ؟ ته تهش 50 نفر هم نمیشن بقیه همه سیاهی لشگرن, پس این ها همه بهونه هستش , هرکی اصولی و درست درس بخونه قبول میشه و هرکی هم نخونه قبول نمیشه ...*

----------


## Fatemehhhh

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdi.k.h



در مورد اون کلمه از شما و از همچنین از دیگر دوستان معذرت میخام.حق با شماست
اما با بقیه حرفتون موافق نیستم
زیست و ریاضی بحث های متفاوتی هستن
من المپیادی زیست بودم و علاقه ای به غیر ادبیات و زیست توی دروس دبیرستان ندارم
اما ریاضیم زیر خط فقره
خیلی قیاس جالبی نکردین



خواهش می کنم 

اینکه بحث های متفاوتی هستن رو قبول دارم 

اما منظور من از اون جمله ی آخر این بود که کسی که برای پاس کردن این درسا که آسون هم نیستن تلاش میکنه ، میتونه اون تلاش رو برای خوندن زیست هم به کار ببره  


_

----------


## ThinkeR

اگه طرح واقعیه برید بهشون بگید من مخالفه این طرحم! :Yahoo (21): 
.
با این نظامه...شون! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## TAT

i!i!i!i!i!I!i!i!!i!

 خیلی طرح خوبیه خدا حفظشون کنه

ان شالله هم تصویب میشه

و نمیزارن طرف دیپلم مجدد هم بگیره (اینم تبصره میکنن)

حال خیلیا گرفته میشه

رشته های ریاضی نیاز به علاقه نداره 

نیاز به استعداد زاتی داره

یعنی یه رشته ای نیست که نشه توش از دوران بچگی فعالیت کرد 

کم کمش میشه تکنسین  رشته شد

خدا رو شکر که جمعیت رشتمون داره هی کمو کم میشه

خدارو شکر که داره اسم مهندس های به ظاهر مهندس داره خط میخوره

خدا رو شکر که بی علاقه تو رشته ریاضی کم شده

با این حال 90 درصد بچه های ریاضی بی علاقه هستن 

یا از درس زیست خوششون نمیومده 

یا درس عربی و فلسفه و تاریخ و.....

یا استعدادی نداشتن برن هنر

یا زبانشونم زیر خط فقر 

پس به اجبار اینده هات ... :Yahoo (4):  نه ببخشین ریاضیهات به این بچه ها که قشر 90 درصدی ریاضی هستن تحمیل شده :Yahoo (4):  (بی چاره ها )

بدو بیا اینور بازار  :Yahoo (4): 


طرف با رتبه 4000 تجربی هم پاشده امده داره برق میخونه 

با رتبه های افتضاح تر هم دارن یکی از رشته های مهندسی رو می خونن

این عاقبت ما 


ولی باز خدا رو شکر


ایران به چند هزار نفر مهندس

به چند هزار نفر بچه های رشته علوم پاییه احتیاج نداره

به تعداد انگشت های دست باشن کافیه کافیه 

و اون تعداد انگشت های دست هم باید یاد بگیرن که فقط خودشونو ببینن بقیه همه نوکر :Yahoo (4): 

تا بتونن ایرانو بسازن 

این کل فلسفه تربیت مهندس


خوشحالم که همچین قاننی تصویب میشه 

تا دیگه کسی نیاد تو رشته ریاضی بعد سال کنکور یادش بیفته بله من عاشق پزشکیم

اگر وضع تولید انمیشن ایران به همین منوال باشه 

تا 20 25 سال دیگه شاهد ظهور مهندس های قوی تر خواهیم بود 


و اینم بگم

با یان فیلم هایی که داره تلوزیون تولید میکنه 

به زودی پزشکی هم از این وضع در میاد دیر یا زود 

و اونوقته که از هر کی بپرسی عمو جون  :Yahoo (4):  ارزوی بچگی تو چی بود میگه وکیل شدن وزیر شدن قاضی شدن  :Yahoo (4): 

شاهد این ماجرا هم افزایش داوطلبان کمنکور انسانی

ولی همه اینا یه طرف 

همین که فردا از کنکور رد شدین دیگه یادتون نمیاد این بحثا

پس بی خود خودتونو خسته نکنین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## salam55

با بخشی از حرفات موافقم و بابخشی نه ! در کل فکر نکنم مشکل افزایش بی رویه داوطلبان تجربی و کم شدن سایر رشته با این طرح ها درست بشه یه جور پاک کردن صورت مسئلس ! مشکل اصلی ریشه ای تر از این حرفاست . ولی در کل فکر نکنم اجرایی بشه چون منبع موثقی نداره و من یادم میاد پارسال هم یه همچین بحثی بود که آخرش هم نفهمیدیم چی شد :/

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان 
> حقیقت داره که میگن یه طرحی توی مجلس بردن که هر کسی که مثلا رشته اش ریاضی باشه فقط بتونه کنکور ریاضی بده 
> و هر کسی که تجربی باشه هم کنکور تجربی بتونه بده ؟ 
> یعنی واقعا این تصویب میشه ؟ 
> من بدبخت میشم که 
> نمیشه یه سال صبر کنن ؟؟ 
> کسی اعتراضی نداره ؟!


از صحتش خبر ندارم ولی از شنیدنش خوشحال شدم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Farhadmed96

> *مطمئن باشید هیچ وقت همچین قانونی تصویب نمیشه , هیچ جای دنیا هیچ محدودیتی واسه ادامه تحصیل وجود نداره , اون کسایی که آرزو میکنن همچین قانونی تصویب بشه مشکل از خودشون و بی عرضه بودن خودشونه , وگرنه تو رتبه های زیر هزار تجربی مگه چند نفر از بچه های ریاضی یا لیسانسه ها هستن ؟ ته تهش 50 نفر هم نمیشن بقیه همه سیاهی لشگرن, پس این ها همه بهونه هستش , هرکی اصولی و درست درس بخونه قبول میشه و هرکی هم نخونه قبول نمیشه ...*


ایران سوای دنیاس دوست عزیز
اینجا قانون تصویب میکنن ۲سال اجرا میش بعد جوانبش و اثراتش  میسنجن!

----------


## Farhadmed96

> i!i!i!i!i!I!i!i!!i!
> 
>  خیلی طرح خوبیه خدا حفظشون کنه
> 
> ان شالله هم تصویب میشه
> 
> و نمیزارن طرف دیپلم مجدد هم بگیره (اینم تبصره میکنن)
> 
> حال خیلیا گرفته میشه
> ...


پزشکی هیچ وخت ب حال و روز مهندسی نمیفته
اگرم بیفته مهم نیس ی چیزیه ک سلامت خودت و خانوادت باش تامین

----------


## amirl

فقط یه شایعه
اعصابتون رو با بحث سر این چیزا خرد نکنین

Sent from my Cynus T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Farhadmed96


ایران سوای دنیاس دوست عزیز
اینجا قانون تصویب میکنن ۲سال اجرا میش بعد جوانبش و اثراتش  میسنجن!


این قانون که هرکس کنکور رشته دیپلمش رو بده قدیما ( دهه 60 ) وجود داشت و خیلی ساده داوطلب ها میرفتن واسه دیپلم دلخواهشون امتحان میدادن و بعد کنکور میدادن اما انقدر این قانون مسخره بود که برش داشتن ( ینی قبلن جوانب و اثراتش رو دیدن ) اما اینکه ممنوع کنن کنکور رو واسه کسی غیر ممکنه , اینا فعلا سر اینکه کسی که قبلا دانشگاه دولتی درس خونده میتونه یا نمیتونه دوباره بره دانشگاه دولتی با هم جنگ دعوا دارن حالا فکر کن بخوان کنکور دادن رو واسه یه سری کلن ممنوع کنن !! 

شاید اگه دوره احمدی نژاد بود میشد نگران شد چون هیچی ازون جماعت بعید نبود اما الان عقلانیت جایگزین شده و ازین تصمیم های کمدی کلاسیک دیگه گرفته نمیشه*

----------


## Farhadmed96

[QUOTE=Dr AmiRoFfF;1168171][FONT="Times New Roman"][B]

[SIZE=3][B]این قانون که هرکس کنکور رشته دیپلمش رو بده قدیما ( دهه 60 ) وجود داشت و خیلی ساده داوطلب ها میرفتن واسه دیپلم دلخواهشون امتحان میدادن و بعد کنکور میدادن اما انقدر این قانون مسخره بود که برش داشتن ( ینی قبلن جوانب و اثراتش رو دیدن ) اما اینکه ممنوع کنن کنکور رو واسه کسی غیر ممکنه , اینا فعلا سر اینکه کسی که قبلا دانشگاه دولتی درس خونده میتونه یا نمیتونه دوباره بره دانشگاه دولتی با هم جنگ دعوا دارن حالا فکر کن بخوان کنکور دادن رو واسه یه سری کلن ممنوع کنن !! 

شاید اگه دوره احمدی نژاد بود میشد نگران شد چون هیچی ازون جماعت بعید نبود اما الان عقلانیت جایگزین شده و ازین تصمیم های کمدی کلاسیک دیگه گرفته نمیشه[
کاملا درسته

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> این قانون که هرکس کنکور رشته دیپلمش رو بده قدیما ( دهه 60 ) وجود داشت و خیلی ساده داوطلب ها میرفتن واسه دیپلم دلخواهشون امتحان میدادن و بعد کنکور میدادن اما انقدر این قانون مسخره بود که برش داشتن ( ینی قبلن جوانب و اثراتش رو دیدن ) اما اینکه ممنوع کنن کنکور رو واسه کسی غیر ممکنه , اینا فعلا سر اینکه کسی که قبلا دانشگاه دولتی درس خونده میتونه یا نمیتونه دوباره بره دانشگاه دولتی با هم جنگ دعوا دارن حالا فکر کن بخوان کنکور دادن رو واسه یه سری کلن ممنوع کنن !! 
> 
> شاید اگه دوره احمدی نژاد بود میشد نگران شد چون هیچی ازون جماعت بعید نبود اما الان عقلانیت جایگزین شده و ازین تصمیم های کمدی کلاسیک دیگه گرفته نمیشه*


کلا حرفات یه طرف اون خط آخرت یه طرف داش  :Yahoo (76): 

تصمیم های کمدی کلاسیک  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## drheydari

> i!i!i!i!i!I!i!i!!i!
> 
>  خیلی طرح خوبیه خدا حفظشون کنه
> 
> ان شالله هم تصویب میشه
> 
> و نمیزارن طرف دیپلم مجدد هم بگیره (اینم تبصره میکنن)
> 
> حال خیلیا گرفته میشه
> ...


 :Yahoo (21):  
اینو ! 
دو کلام هم از قربونی پای عروس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## TAT

> اینو ! 
> دو کلام هم از قربونی پای عروس


موادب باش

جناب

----------


## Aguila Roja

تجربی از 600 هزار نفرش 550هزارش ک سیاه لشکرن !! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Saeed79

وقتی از 500 هزار نفر 1 یا 2 نفر زیست 100 میزنن 
وقتی از 500 هزار نفر 10 نفر بالا 80 میزنن
نمیشه گفت قبول شدن غیر ممکنه ...

----------


## Mohammad_ai69

پاسخ سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور به درخواست شما                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             عنوان درخواست :
                                             عمومي | ساير - سوال در مورد ثبت نام كنكور سراسري 1397

                                                                                      متن درخواست :
                                             با  سلام و خسته نباشيد .    سال 89 مدرك پيش دانشگاهي در رشته رياضي و فيزيك را گرفتم - در صورتي كه  مشكل نظام وظيفه نداشته باشم - ايا مي توانم براي رشته تجربي در كنكور 1397  ثبت نام و شركت نمايم ؟     با تشكر از پاسخگويي.

                                                                                      تاریخ ارسال پاسخ :
                                             ١٣٩٦/٠٥/١١-٠٩:٢٥

                                                                                       پاسخ :
                                             با سلام 
در  صورت دارا بودن شرايط و ضوابط مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام و نداشتن  مشكل نظام وظيفه براي اقايان ميتوانيد متقاضي ثبت نام وشركت در اين ازمون  شويد
 با سپاس

----------

